# Kittens in Torquay free to good home



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

My friend Simon in Torquay has &#9829; two gorgeous 7 week old black female kittens &#9829; who are looking for a lovely home, and he'll have four more bundles of joy looking for lodgings in two or three weeks time... any takers?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

If they are gorgeous why are they free  he should sell them for a reasonable price so people are serious, giving them away just attracts people on a whim


----------



## tcolley (May 4, 2012)

i would be very intersted,got 2 all ready and the young one would love some playmates


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

tcolley said:


> i would be very intersted,got 2 all ready and the young one would love some playmates


Hi and welcome

the post you have replied to is 3 years old!

Why not start a new thread and tell us a little more


----------

